# Pygmy chameleon essentials



## BeckyW19 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this forum and only have a very basic knowledge on reptiles so I apologise if anything I am about to ask seems lame :blush:.

Basically, I am after information on the best set ups for pygmy chameleons, such as the best tank size, ideal lighting, ideal temperature, ideal humidity, best plantation, that kind of thing.

I have found some reasonably priced products on the living rainforest website but would like peoples opinions of this website before I go ordering from them. If anyone has any other suppliers they could recommend to me then that would be very much appreciated! I am currently living in Exeter so anywhere around the Devonshire / Cornwall area would be ideal.

Thanks everyone  I look forward to reading your replies!


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

if you want an exo terra id recommend a 45 cubed you could keep a pair or triplete i dnot know if they get on well but the species only grow 3 inchs max so it will be nice and spacious id recommend coco husk then a few vines plants big water bowl spray the twice a day btw.

heats i belive are in the 80-85 range i think... 

but awsome little guys not a hands on animal but awsome none the less.


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

pymn nice but dim said:


> if you want an exo terra id recommend a 45 cubed you could keep a pair or triplete i dnot know if they get on well but the species only grow 3 inchs max so it will be nice and spacious id recommend coco husk then a few vines plants big water bowl spray the twice a day btw.
> 
> heats i belive are in the 80-85 range i think...
> 
> but awsome little guys not a hands on animal but awsome none the less.


 
I keep Male and female pairs 30 x 30 x 45 exo terra using eco earth as a substrate, this needs to be quite deep for egg laying. Give them vines and some plants so they can hide and you should spray them twice a day. They also benefit from UV. 
They do not need a water bowl if you give them one they will drown!
Heat should be 70s (this can be achieved with a UV bulb) anything higer and you run the risk of frying them!

They are not a handleable species and can be fragile, however they are very rewarding and I was blessed with 6 babies this year.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

aww babies. As above but i give a very shallow water bowl in addition to the daily spraying and keep the im in a 45x45x60 with a light canopy (spo and UV 5%) and statted heat mat to keep the ambient temps above 70. 

P


----------



## Monitor_Melissa (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys! : victory:

I have only joined this site today so apologies if i'm a pain in the back side or using the forum incorrectly.

I'm looking to buy a pygmy chameleon too. I'm really puzzled at the moment... I don't know where to start .... I think I have just about got the exo terra accomodation sorted. 

Will the pygmy require heat,light,both and a thermostat? 

I have done a little bit of research from care sheets for Pygmy's but they all seem to contradict each other. Some say they can live with a heat mat or a heat bulb ... Some care sheets say they do not need heat or UV and they can be kept at room temperature.

Any recommendations or advice on starting up to look after pygmy chameleons?

I would really appreciate any information recieved! Thanks alot!

Melissa x


----------



## The Golden Boy (Jun 25, 2008)

Chameleons! Online E-Zine

:2thumb:


----------



## Dykie (Sep 4, 2009)

A few links that helped me out
JulirsChameleons - "Pygmeleons"
Chameleons! Online E-Zine

Chameleons! Online E-Zine


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they can be kept at room temerature if you have a heated house, but you`ll need uv lighting to keep any live plants healthy.

water bowl is not necessary and very dangerous.

two males will fight, try to get cb ones too.

they lick moisture off the vegetation, and spend a lot of time on the floor,

best place to find info on set ups is this website.

www.pygmychameleon.co.uk • Portal

it has great info on making a set up thats self-cleaning with little critters in the soil to do the housework.


----------



## geckoloverr (Jul 30, 2009)

stuarto69 said:


> I keep Male and female pairs 30 x 30 x 45 exo terra using eco earth as a substrate, this needs to be quite deep for egg laying. Give them vines and some plants so they can hide and you should spray them twice a day. They also benefit from UV.
> They do not need a water bowl if you give them one they will drown!
> Heat should be 70s (this can be achieved with a UV bulb) anything higer and you run the risk of frying them!
> 
> They are not a handleable species and can be fragile, however they are very rewarding and I was blessed with 6 babies this year.


does that size viv house the babies in their too?


----------

